# Charter from Fort Lauderdale to Bimini. 1st charter, 1st crossing, 1st everything.



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good day everyone. I just made reservations today to charter a Lagoon 440 from Fort Lauderdale FL to the Bimini Islands for 1st week of June. We will only stay in the Biminis for our first 7 night trip. I talked to the charter company and they feel I'm qualified and will allow me to travel to the Bimini on their boat.
I've been sailing for about 1.5 years.
I took ASA 101, 103 and 104. I bought a 30' liveaboard I have been living on and sailing for the past 6 months and have logged about 110 hours this year.
I'm "thinking" of taking a 114 (catamaran) class, but not sure. I've been out in 30 knot winds, reefed many times, single and double, and have flow my symmetrical spinnaker twice. I'm very good with engines/diesels, electrical, mechanical stuff.

What do I need to know/do to prepare for this summer, such as tips on inspecting a charter boat, provisioning tips, sailing recommendations, check in tips getting into the Bahamas etc?
I have passport cards for all members already.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I love Bimini that's where they filmed the final scene in Silence of the Lambs. There used to be a really cool Bar there, The Complete Angler, one of Hemingway's favorite haunts. There were pictures of 1500# Marlin bit in half reeling them in. Ill never forget it. Corona seaplane landing strip was just outside our Marina. Enjoy. Its been many years, we just stayed aboard while the skipper cleared us, then rented some golf carts and drank coconut Rum.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

albrazzi said:


> I love Bimini that's where they filmed the final scene in Silence of the Lambs. There used to be a really cool Bar there, The Complete Angler, one of Hemingway's favorite haunts. There were pictures of 1500# Marlin bit in half reeling them in. Ill never forget it. Corona seaplane landing strip was just outside our Marina. Enjoy. Its been many years, we just stayed aboard while the skipper cleared us, then rented some golf carts and drank coconut Rum.


Thanks, how was clearing in? Easy? What was the cost?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you mean by 'passport cards'?

I think by need a proper passport, don't you?


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/information/card.html

Says good for Caribbean, Canada, and Mexico. Hope it's OK. I'll have to check.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

If you’re a U.S. citizen and planning to cruise to the Bahamas, you can use a U.S. passport book or passport card to enter the country. Both the United States and the Bahamas are part of the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative, which aims to simplify travel between the United States, Canada, Mexico and most of the Caribbean nations. 

Looks like I'll be good.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The US Passport Card is a DHS/DOS issued SecureID that is the same size as a driver's license, and legally may be used instead of a passport for limited purposes/places. The program has been so obscure that even TSA agents have been known to ask "What's that?" when shown one as domestic ID.

And just like a passport, they show no address or residency, so many domestic agencies and companies refuse to accept them as ID, even though in theory they are the best level of ID that you can carry.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

serpa4 said:


> Thanks, how was clearing in? Easy? What was the cost?


Before 911, easy peasy nobody even came to the Boat, but I understand even then moving about un-cleared was pretty serious and it was insignificant less than a bottle of coconut Rum maybe.
Looks like the current clearance is pretty well covered as well.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

N. Bimini from Ft. Laud. is a course of ~125°M. Adding +20° for GS set = 145°M course 'sailed' ..... which results in 55° 'against the current flow of the GulfStream', for an approx. 40-45% reduction in forward speed and a increase of up to 45% of total time travelled.

From Lauderdale to the Bimini's, my usual practice is to either first head down 'tight' along the FL coast to below Miami / head of Biscayne Bay and then cross over. 
Alternatively, head straight for the Bahamas 'toward' the North West Providence Channel at ~90° true until across the Gulf Stream quite near the Bahamas , then turn and go straight south (in 100 - 200 ft. of depth) to Bimini. This avoids 'bucking against the Gulfstream's northerly current' ... by keeping its flow at 90° (or more) to your direction of travel. If you 'buck' the Gulfstream, your boat speed can be drastically slowed-down depending on how fast the northward speed of the current is for that day.

Of the two tracks, the Miami/Biscayne starting point is usually always faster; even faster if you spend the extra time and leave from the southern end of Biscayne Bay (Anglefish Creek) and let the GS flow on your stern quarter 'boost' your boat speed.

For the first time, do NOT enter into N. Bimini (Alicetown) at night ... the entrance cut is narrow and the sides of the channel are blasted through ancient coral. This entrance also 'rages' during _peak ebb tidal flow_ when the winds are at or above 20kts. from the SW-W-NW. The entrance to N. Bimini/Alicetown was relocated several years ago, so make sure you have up-to-date charts on board.

Simple speak: always ADD ~20°M course direction to compensate for the northward flow of the GulfStream ... for a boat that 'averages' 6 kts of boat speed.

An aside warning for customs and immigration procedures in Alicetown (N. Bimini): be totally sure of the 'absolute correctness/compliance' of all entry documentation, etc. before leaving; as, if you dont, you _'may'_ be subject to 'whimsical local interpretations' of fees, etc.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you better recheck the Passport Card stuff.

The Bahamian entry website says different...

It says for people entering on PRIVATE BOATS "US citizens must present a passport."

Cruise ships its different.

You want to double check this. Entering/Exiting Policies | The Official Site of The Bahamas

Has someone here ACTUALLY cleared into the Bahamas on a PRIVATE boat with the Card and not a whole passport?

Mark


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

From the website you listed:

"The passport card is a credit-card size U.S. passport that, just like a passport book, is proof of U.S. citizenship and identity. It is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book, but can *only be used to re-enter* the United States at land border crossings and sea ports-of-entry from:
Canada Mexico The Caribbean Bermuda" ????????????????????????


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The plot thickens... remember going on a cruise on a private boat is not a cruise on a cruise ship.



> US Citizens on closed-loop cruises (cruises that begin and end in the same U.S. port) and travel to destinations in Mexico, Canada, the Caribbean, the Bahamas, and Bermuda are able to re-enter the United States with proof of citizenship other than a passport or passport card.


BUT (same website)


> However; ALL major cruise lines (Royal Caribbean, Carnival, Disney) STRONGLY recommend that all guests travel with a passport that is valid for at least six (6) months beyond the end of the cruise for the following reasons :
> 
> Guests may need to fly out of the United States to meet a ship at it's next available port if they missed an embarkation.
> Guests that would need to fly home before the cruise ends due to medical, family, personal or business emergencies.
> ...


https://www.passportsandvisas.com/cruise

So, (and remember I am not from the USA) I think its just for cruise ships. Private boats u need the full passport. But I could be wrong.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I just renewed my passport and from what I read, the card is not acceptable in the Caribbean islands, other than the VI and Puerto Rico. The Bahamas are not Caribbean islands, no matter what popular folklore may say.
A suggestion for next time from someone who knows the Gulfstream at her worst; don't tempt fate. Rent the boat in the Bahamas and do not try to get away with 2 Gulfstream crossings in a week. You could end up with some serious overtime fees, returning your bareboat late.
It is my understanding that your "cruising permit" for the Bahamas will be us$300.00. I'm not sure of the current entry/clearance fees, but try to avoid overtime fees if at all possible. The days of the "cocaine cowboys" may be long gone, but if running in the dark, I'd certainly make sure you are running the proper lights, officials' memories are long. And don't forget your "Q" flag upon entering Bahamian waters.
I've always averaged out the Gulfstream at 2.5 knots. Liquordale to Bimini is 49 miles. That would normally take a bit over 8 hours at 6 knots, so you'd head for a point some 20 miles (as Rich said) south of your destination, either way. Faster less, slower more, etc.
However, I've been in the stream when there wasn't a hair of current, ending up at Key Biscayne instead of Lauderdale (before GPS or Loran) and at others had a current of 8 knots or more. Therefore, monitor your progress closely and make any corrections necessary, before you end up running dead into the current.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you all for detailed advice. I'll look at the maps to visualize what the plan will be based on your inputs. I'll have get confirmation from the Bahamas before the next week to allow pass port acquisition if required.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I think you better recheck the Passport Card stuff.
> 
> The Bahamian entry website says different...
> 
> ...


I'll call the number to Bahamas next day or two. Thanks for the link.


----------



## DotDun (Dec 23, 2003)

serpa4 said:


> I'll call the number to Bahamas next day or two. Thanks for the link.


As quoted in previous posts from the issuer of the 'passport card':



> The passport card is a credit-card size U.S. passport that, just like a passport book, is proof of U.S. citizenship and identity. It is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book, but *can only be used to re-enter the United States *at land border crossings and sea ports-of-entry from:
> 
> Canada
> Mexico
> ...


I would not take the chance that the agent checking you in has received the same message as the person you talk to on the phone months earlier. Passports work!


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

capta said:


> A suggestion for next time from someone who knows the Gulfstream at her worst; don't tempt fate. Rent the boat in the Bahamas and do not try to get away with 2 Gulfstream crossings in a week. You could end up with some serious overtime fees, returning your bareboat late.


Good advice !!!!!
Although your trip is planned for early summer, a relatively benign sailing season, it is possible to be prevented by stink weather from making this relatively short passage to/from Bimini, etc. Even during early summer it is possible to become stuck in not being able to cross the GulfStream, being not able to cross for 'weeks' at a time due to moderate-strong North-component winds or 'late' equinoctial gales from 'the north'.

I do this GS crossing (S.FL to Bahamas) quite often .... what seems to 'control' the speed of the GulfStream flow (and its tendency to create LARGE waves during north-component winds, is large weather systems just south of or near the Yucatan Channel .... between Mexico and Western Cuba. Depending on the circulating/rotating flow patterns and position of these sometimes strong weather systems, you can have retarded northward GS flow or 'enhanced' northward flow in the Florida Straights (between FL and the Bahamas). 
So, consider to always take a weather-map view of the position of weather LOW centers in/near the Yucatan Channel, if they are blocking or enhancing the GS flow when you are deciding WHEN to cross the Florida Straights. ;-)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

RichH said:


> what seems to 'control' the speed of the GulfStream flow (and its tendency to create LARGE waves during north-component winds, is large weather systems just south of or near the Yucatan Channel .... between Mexico and Western Cuba. Depending on the circulating/rotating flow patterns and position of these sometimes strong weather systems, you can have retarded northward GS flow or 'enhanced' northward flow in the Florida Straights (between FL and the Bahamas).
> So, consider to always take a weather-map view of the position of weather LOW centers in/near the Yucatan Channel, if they are blocking or enhancing the GS flow when you are deciding WHEN to cross the Florida Straights. ;-)


Oh how much easier my career would have been had they invented satellites, computers and GPS, 35 years earlier! You young-uns got all the breaks.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> do not try to get away with 2 Gulfstream crossings in a week. You could end up with some serious overtime fees, returning your bareboat late.


Yeah, very good point. Unless that was the reason for the charter to go play in the Gulf Stream. You gotta pick the weather. Twice.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

serpa4 -

I think it more likely that the Bahamas will accept a passport card when clearing you in than the USA will when you attempt to reenter the states.
It used to be that a passport was not necessary when going in and out of those two countries on a private boat, then the USA toughened their rules. For a while you could clear into the Bahamas with a drivers license, but you couldn't go home again lol.
Passports for everybody.


----------



## SlyMcFly (Sep 1, 2016)

You best have an alternate plan such as sailing the Hawk Channel to Key West.

It's not unusual to wait 2 weeks for a window to cross the Gulf Stream.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, I'll investigate alternate plans and ensure we have some fun while being safe.
I did get an email back from the US embasy in the Bahamas....Passport book is required, not a card.
Guess I'll pick up a few for the family. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!! That would have really sucked.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

serpa4 said:


> -----I did get an email back from the US embasy in the Bahamas....Passport book is required, not a card.
> Guess I'll pick up a few for the family. -----


I think that you will find that everybody will have to get their own passport, with the exception of minor children, whose parents would get them.
Fortunately you aren't leaving until June lol.


----------

